# Writing from a furry POV



## Fopfox (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to be writing from a furry POV for the first time soon.

Normally in my furry stories, I write from a human POV because, as a human, I have the most experience with it. I don't like to write different species as if they were entirely the same as humans because they certainly wouldn't be.

The most obvious difference would be focusing on scent instead of sight (Best example would be the fact that my human characters constantly mention smelling musk when near furries, but a furry would describe it in more detail). But is there anything else I should focus on?

The POV will be a female fox.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 16, 2016)

Self promotion, I admit, but my recent novel is written in that style. The primary protagonist, and point of view, is nonhuman. Please give it a try, $3 on Amazon. _The Accidental Ambassador_

I'm happy to help further. Consider any limiting factors of the character, as well as the abilities that exceed those of a human. Is there anything a human does or can do better? Negatives promote just as much in the way of character development, maybe even more, than positive attributes.


----------



## TheNeonHyena (Apr 16, 2016)

Depends on what level of humanization you have in your furry characters. If they're closer to their animal roots you can explore their conflicts with human life. They may not share the same morals or know how to negotiate the same social situations. If that's a theme you would like to explore make sure to include places for that contrast to become apparent.

Most animals have heightened senses of all types, so you can include sounds that the human character might be oblivious to because they are higher/lower frequencies than they might hear or simply are too faint for them to pick up. You're on the right track with the scent.

Also take into account the various ways that daily life would be different. The logistics of putting on pants while having a tail, a real one you can't just bend any old direction because you can feel what's happening there. How does a furry get ready for work in the morning (assuming they work in this world?) How much longer would it take them to dry after a shower? Do they wear any kind of cosmetics or products that would be specialized for them and their kind?

The beauty is in the details, so just try to immerse yourself in the character as much as possible and really pick up on things that would be unique to them.


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I ended up writing my first one from a furry POV. I don't think it was that good, but at least it's a start.

www.furaffinity.net: Freedom in Love by Fopfox


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

I tried to look at your work, but apparently I have "content filtering issues".


----------



## furrycoolkid (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm new to writing furry stories


----------

